# Schurken, die neuen Tanks :D



## Elenor (6. Mai 2008)

Hmm schon krass wenn nen Schurke Mother Shahraz aus dem Black Tempel von 100 auf 0% tankt.

Here's the stats (raid buffed):

76.31% dodge
12.16% parry
14.16% to be missed chance
1250 total agility
900-1000 Threat Per Second

http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/643..._from_100_to_0/


----------



## BananenMixer (6. Mai 2008)

einfach hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (6. Mai 2008)

Schurken die endgame bosse tanken...
neue bosse aus einer komplett neuen raidinstanz (sunwell) die nach wenigen stunden fallen..

oh mann dazu sag ich nix - ist vielleicht besser so^^


----------



## Elenor (6. Mai 2008)

@agolbur

Du spielst Krieger oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Komplett neue Raidinstanz...? BT is schon ne Weile draußen^^


----------



## Nevad (6. Mai 2008)

Was für ein beschissenes Interface..Da gehts ja mehr um statistiken als um das Spiel,da kannst du auch Pen and Paper-Rollenspiele spielen


----------



## Elenor (6. Mai 2008)

@Nevad

Du hast den Sinn des Videos nicht erkannt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (6. Mai 2008)

Natürlich hab ich den Sinn erkannt <.<


----------



## airace (6. Mai 2008)

Elenor schrieb:


> 76.31% dodge
> 12.16% parry
> 14.16% to be missed chance
> 1250 total agility
> 900-1000 Threat Per Second



wenn man sich das mal so zusamen rechnet trift kaum ein schlag....und mit genügend heil power...


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Is ja klar... wenn ein einziger Schlag trifft, isser nämlich weg^^


----------



## Nevad (6. Mai 2008)

Wenn man es zusammenrechnet trifft kein einziger Schlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2008)

ich wusste ja das wir tanks sind


----------



## Elenor (6. Mai 2008)

@Apo, du hast mitbekommen das der Schurke HP verloren hat oder?
Und nein Sie hat Ihn nicht angehustet, des war schon nen Schlag.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Also bei Illidan wäre ein einziger Schlag mit Sicherheit tödlich.
Sharaz könnte klappen, aber dann muss er ununterbrochen durchgeheilt werden, damit der DMG und der Heal fast zeitgleich reinkommen.


----------



## Elenor (6. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub du hast nur die ersten 10 Sek des Videos gesehen. schaus dir mal ganz an, dann wirst es sehen, dass der Rogue schon kräftig einsteckt, und er stirbt nicht weil er nur Overheal bekommt.


----------



## Xairon (6. Mai 2008)

airace schrieb:


> wenn man sich das mal so zusamen rechnet trift kaum ein schlag....und mit genügend heil power...



Mathe Genie oda? =)


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Ich habs schon ganz angeschaut... Aber nicht die ganze Zeit auf seinen CombatText gestarrt^^

Wäre nice wenn er den bisschen hervorgehoben hätte, immerhin ist das ja das Interessanteste dran


----------



## Hundariel (6. Mai 2008)

man muss erstens bedenken, dass das ein Boss ist, also nicht wie ein lvl 70er und dass es in WoW keine 0% und keine 100% gibt. Mit meinem Schurken bin ich am Hitcap und hab schonmal bei nem Eichhörnchen Verfehlt^^


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Mai 2008)

Illidan schaft er nicht , da er nicht blocken kann, und die Attake die die HP um 60% reduzirt trifft anscheinend immer wenn nicht gelockt wird.

Aber das würde ich gerne mal bei Brutallus sehen ^^
Und weiß einer was das für ein Lied ist das im Video läuft?


----------



## Arkoras (6. Mai 2008)

Hundariel schrieb:


> man muss erstens bedenken, dass das ein Boss ist, also nicht wie ein lvl 70er und dass es in WoW keine 0% und keine 100% gibt. Mit meinem Schurken bin ich am Hitcap und hab schonmal bei nem Eichhörnchen Verfehlt^^



Schäm dich! Eichhörnchen sind süß und du killst die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (6. Mai 2008)

Viel geiler is das Kommentar von Kungen xD

"Time to reroll."

btw

Inside the Fire - Disturbed


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (6. Mai 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Also bei Illidan wäre ein einziger Schlag mit Sicherheit tödlich.
> Sharaz könnte klappen, aber dann muss er ununterbrochen durchgeheilt werden, damit der DMG und der Heal fast zeitgleich reinkommen.



dudu-hots ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (6. Mai 2008)

XDXD mein neues ziel


----------



## BuzzerBeater (6. Mai 2008)

Schaut mal sein Equipment an, ich will mal sagen soooooo schwer bekommt man das meiste Zeug nicht, respekt respekt


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Das teuerste sind halt die ganzen epischen Gems mit 10 Agi^^


----------



## krutoi (6. Mai 2008)

hmmmm ..... auftrag erkannt XD
ich hab schon immer gern in low lvl inzen mit dem schurken getankt, dann wirds mal zeit das ich einen richtigen tank draus mache XD


----------



## Elenor (6. Mai 2008)

@krutoi
Wir nehmen dich beim Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (heisst doch so oder?)


----------



## Neradox (6. Mai 2008)

Da sag nochmal einer, Schurken seien zu nicht nütze...

Voll geil!


----------



## Yuukami (6. Mai 2008)

theretisch gesehen könnte er damit doch auch pvp machen oder irre ich mich da ....

Ich bin/war reiner pvp spieler

der dudu is für um die 250 eier wegangen xcDDDD


----------



## BrainInBlack (6. Mai 2008)

Kurz Info, für die Leute die kein Plan haben:

Der DMG der da rein gekommen ist, war Magie. Nen Meleehit von Mutti und Schurke weg. Hat zwar Cheating Death geskillt, aber das ist auch keine Garantie, das man überlebt.

Bei den Stats ist es einfach nicht möglich Melee getroffen zu werden. Es sei denn ein Debuff setzt Dodge und Parry runter.


----------



## Céraa (6. Mai 2008)

der rogue macht mir voll angst O.o
aber der is garnicht so imba equipt - gut, der hat besseres eq als die meisten leute, die ich kenne, aber das eq is auf t5-niveau...naja...aber der/die weiß, was er/sie macht!!

das lied :
Inside the Fire - Disturbed


----------



## Elenor (6. Mai 2008)

@BrainInBlack
Hmm aber Magic kann man nicht Dodge'n oder?  Dann kann der das wohl...
Es waren Meleehits dabei wenn du genauer geschaut hättest. Dodge und so...


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (6. Mai 2008)

omg der hat sogar illidan getankt xD


----------



## Exaizo (6. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Illidan schaft er nicht , da er nicht blocken kann, und die Attake die die HP um 60% reduzirt trifft anscheinend immer wenn nicht gelockt wird.
> 
> Aber das würde ich gerne mal bei Brutallus sehen ^^
> Und weiß einer was das für ein Lied ist das im Video läuft?


 das lied is inside the fire von disturbed


----------



## Urengroll (6. Mai 2008)

schurken können ja ehh nur ungewollte aggro ziehen, wenn sie es dann mal halten müssen wird es schwer.....................!

@topic

genau das will ich sehen. demnächst tanken stoffklassen..............^^


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Céraa schrieb:


> aber der is garnicht so imba equipt - gut, der hat besseres eq als die meisten leute, die ich kenne, aber das eq is auf t5-niveau...naja...aber der/die weiß, was er/sie macht!!


Equip ist nicht nur eine Frage von T5/T6 oder Epic gegen Blau... Die Stats sind das wichtige. Sein komplettes Equip ist auf Agi ausgelegt... das ist der Unterschied^^


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (6. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Illidan schaft er nicht , da er nicht blocken kann, und die Attake die die HP um 60% reduzirt trifft anscheinend immer wenn nicht gelockt wird.




Schau mal was in den credits im hintergrund läuft.... das is doch net etwa illidan...


----------



## heavy-metal (6. Mai 2008)

Da sieht mans mal wieder.
Allianz! Sowas kriegt die Horde nich hin  *duck*.
Die Allianz, die kanns!!!!!


----------



## tRyk (6. Mai 2008)

plx nurf rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itarus (6. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Illidan schaft er nicht , da er nicht blocken kann, und die Attake die die HP um 60% reduzirt trifft anscheinend immer wenn nicht gelockt wird.
> 
> Aber das würde ich gerne mal bei Brutallus sehen ^^
> Und weiß einer was das für ein Lied ist das im Video läuft?




Das Lied heißt:
in the fire 
von Disturbed


----------



## mendiger (6. Mai 2008)

naja is schon cool. aber die heiler waren warscheinlich auch sehr gut. sonst ging das net.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

So langsam wissen wirs -.-


----------



## Thewizard76 (6. Mai 2008)

Ja war schon geil anzuschauen. Bin ja mal gespannt was als nächstes kommt.
Aber er hatte auch immer die blase vom Priester auf sich kaum war sie aus ging sie wieder an


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (6. Mai 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> @topic
> 
> genau das will ich sehen. demnächst tanken stoffklassen..............^^


GENAU!!! ab jetzt tanke ich die bosse in den raids/inis^^ ( bin mage)

appropo stoffis tanken: auf dem wow testserver hat mal im alteractal ein SCHATTENPRIESTER Vanndar getankt!!! waren etwa 6 healer die ununterbrochen gehealt haben^^


----------



## kolopol (6. Mai 2008)

Imba Rogue !!!!!
Schon krass^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Mai 2008)

Nix neues...

Im alten Level 60 Content hat die beste Gilde meines
alten Servers (Nazjatar), Endzeit (<--Gilde) Nefarian
von nem Schurken tanken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade dass es Endzeit nimmer gibt....


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Mai 2008)

Zitat:
"
GENAU!!! ab jetzt tanke ich die bosse in den raids/inis^^ ( bin mage)

appropo stoffis tanken: auf dem wow testserver hat mal im alteractal ein SCHATTENPRIESTER Vanndar getankt!!! waren etwa 6 healer die ununterbrochen gehealt haben^^
"

Ich bin auch SP und ich kann bestätigen dass das geht^^ Schattengestalt, Selbstheal (mit dem zieht
ihr jede verdammte Aggro...) und Go! Keiner macht so viel Aggro wie die Aggromaschine/Manabatterie
Schadoweye! Muhahaha!

Das mit dem AV muss ich Testen^^


----------



## hufranz2007 (6. Mai 2008)

erkennt bei dem sch...video irgendwer irgendwas


----------



## MadSquare (6. Mai 2008)

1) Wer sagt dass ein Krieger sich nicht auch so viel agi holen kann?

2) ein Krieger hätte das genau so gut (oder besser) auch geschafft

3) sehe da kein problem. Fury Krieger können den Schurkenjob machen, allerdings dann nicht mehr tanken. Jetzt können Schurken tanken, aber kein Schaden machen.


----------



## Blacksmurf (6. Mai 2008)

> man muss erstens bedenken, dass das ein Boss ist, also nicht wie ein lvl 70er und dass es in WoW keine 0% und keine 100% gibt. Mit meinem Schurken bin ich am Hitcap und hab schonmal bei nem Eichhörnchen Verfehlt^^



Das hat was damit zu tun weil du auch mit hitcap ne 1%e Verfehlrate hast !!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (6. Mai 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Schäm dich! Eichhörnchen sind süß und du killst die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er versucht es, schafft es aber nicht!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kenn z.b. auch ein s3 druiden der 37k life buffed hatte
ich selbst hab mit meinem s3 schurken ueber 20k life(fullbuffed) und kann auch jede menge mit normalen s3 equip(auf ap/ausdauer/bew gesockelt+enchant für n guten mix) tanken
wow is halt nichtmehr wow, sondern irgendein wirres gefüsch aus kA und schieß mich tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (6. Mai 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Equip ist nicht nur eine Frage von T5/T6 oder Epic gegen Blau... Die Stats sind das wichtige. Sein komplettes Equip ist auf Agi ausgelegt... das ist der Unterschied^^




Endlich mal jemand der es ausspricht, dieses ewige T5 T6 ist das beste kotzt mich schon lange an, auch eine gut gut zusammengestellte S1 macht Sinn. AUCH in PVE, mit ein paar Items dabei welche den Nachteil endgegenwirken (Ringe, Schmuck etc... etc...)

So und jetzt bitte alle wieder : du Noob, thx im vorraus^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Das hab ich damit eigtl net gemeint...^^

S1 im PvE ist auch nur dann sinnvoll, wenn die Skillung PvE ist, und die Enchants und Sockel stimmen... sonst ist sogar D3 besser ;D


----------



## Annovella (6. Mai 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand der es ausspricht, dieses ewige T5 T6 ist das beste kotzt mich schon lange an, auch eine gut gut zusammengestellte S1 macht Sinn. AUCH in PVE, mit ein paar Items dabei welche den Nachteil endgegenwirken (Ringe, Schmuck etc... etc...)
> 
> So und jetzt bitte alle wieder : du Noob, thx im vorraus^^
> 
> ...



naja man hat mit s1 unter 50 +hit... wenn man alles an +hit sockel draufhaut kommt man trotzdem niemals ueber 200+ und dann fehlen wiederrumm andere attribute(bew/ap)
klar kann man alles irgendwie irgendwo machen, aber ob sich der aufwand usw lohnt und ob es gut skaliert.. naja.. btw mit s1 5/5 set s1 waffen und s3 nonesetepics hatte ich in zul gurub gestern 22,XX % whitedamagemiss, in kara ist es sicher noch höher und in t5/t6 content raids geht gar nix mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryk (6. Mai 2008)

Und ich hab mich mal gefreut mit meiner Schurkin die letzten Prozente von Siechhuf allein zu tanken und somit zu Fall zu bringen... hmm naja, aber es ist mein kleiner Erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (6. Mai 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Das hab ich damit eigtl net gemeint...^^
> 
> S1 im PvE ist auch nur dann sinnvoll, wenn die Skillung PvE ist, und die Enchants und Sockel stimmen... sonst ist sogar D3 besser ;D




Mein ich doch, evtl. schlecht ausgedrückt. Mich nervt eigentlich immer nur das Leute mir sagen, das ich mit der S1 Rüssi nicht raiden kann, wissen aber meine Skillung etc. nicht. Klar sind die T Sachen toll, aber jeder muss ja auch mal angfangen sich die zu holen und da bin ich sicher das ich mit S1 + richtiger Skillung + Items etc. durchaus einigermassen mithalten kann. Klar will ich auch mal meine T5 oder T6 haben, kann aber aus zeitlichen Gründen (RL) nicht andauernt 4-5 Std am Stück zocken und das will ich auch nicht!


----------



## Thranduilo (6. Mai 2008)

jo ne reife leistung von dem schurken
die leute die meinen sein equip wäre nicht gut

rofl

das hat er nur für diesen boss an, da er ansonsten diese stats nicht braucht
ich denk ma der hat full t6 mit all dem kram
und ihr müsst nich tausendma den namen bon dem lied schreiben^^


----------



## Occasus (6. Mai 2008)

krass krass krass.
das wär mein absoluter wunsch gegner im pvp ^^


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Warum das denn?.. den triffste doch net^^


----------



## Korbî (6. Mai 2008)

huhu das echt geil xD
thumbs up
und am schluss tankt er dann auch noch illidan xD


----------



## Rudi TD (6. Mai 2008)

Naja ich ziehe weiterhin einen Deff-Krieger oder Feral-Druiden vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PureAndy (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde wenn sie's können sollen sie tanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenn ich immer noch für nen krieger oder duriden als tank bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (6. Mai 2008)

ach herrje xD
ihr vergesst doch immer wieder die prot palas!


----------



## Rudi TD (6. Mai 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> ach herrje xD
> ihr vergesst doch immer wieder die prot palas!



Was ist den ein port pala?? Kann man das essen??^^

*Scherz beiseite schieb*

Für Trashmobs (vor allem für größere Gruppen) ok, aber bei Bossen naja...und dann brauchen sie auch noch Mana....


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2008)

naja bald werde ich bandagen-heil schurke (:


----------



## PARAS.ID (6. Mai 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Schade dass es Endzeit nimmer gibt....




doch als lied von HSB


----------



## Suyou (6. Mai 2008)

Der hat doch nur 929 Agi wie kommt man da auf 1250? : /


----------



## MadSquare (6. Mai 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> Der hat doch nur 929 Agi wie kommt man da auf 1250? : /


raidbuffed (steht dabei)


----------



## BuzzerBeater (6. Mai 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> jo ne reife leistung von dem schurken
> die leute die meinen sein equip wäre nicht gut
> 
> rofl
> ...



Es hat auch niemand behauptet das sein Equip schlecht ist, es wurde nur gesagt, dass er relativ einfacher zu bekommende Sachen anhat.

Der hat T6 voll ja, sonst würde seine Gilde auch nicht so locker illi down hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yerizo (6. Mai 2008)

76.31% dodge
12.16% parry
14.16% to be missed chance


Ergeben bei mir eine Misschance von ~ 17,8%, also er wird schon das ein oder andere Mal getroffen. 

Schämt euch Wahrscheinlichkeiten aufzuaddieren, da nimmt man das Mal-Zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (6. Mai 2008)

Yerizo schrieb:


> 76.31% dodge
> 12.16% parry
> 14.16% to be missed chance
> Ergeben bei mir eine Misschance von ~ 17,8%, also er wird schon das ein oder andere Mal getroffen.
> ...



Wird aber bei sowas zusammengezählt, es gibt ne Reihenfolge die ich selber nicht kenne etwa so:


76.31% dodge, wenn nicht ausgewichen wird werden diese 76%abgezogen also bleinen 24 übrig, davon werden die 12% prozent benutzt heißt in diesem moment auf 100% gesehen hat er ne 50% parry chance. Dann fällt parry weg falls es nicht klappt und die letzten 12% werden von Chance to be missed ausgeglichen.

Keine Ahnung ob es stimmt, aber bin mir recht sicher sowas mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Askalel (6. Mai 2008)

coole sache und an alle die meinen das equip sei gar ned so toll: schaut euch den ma im armory an wenn der grad ned tankt^^


----------



## Illian1887 (6. Mai 2008)

Naja gut ist es schon nur mich interessiert das Lied mehr


----------



## Leto1 (6. Mai 2008)

Könnt ihr eure Privataccountheldentaten nicht woanders verbreiten? Das ist echt erbärmlich. Übrigens, selbst wenn die Werte so hoch wären, die Spezialfähigkeiten treffen immer!!! Und damit wäre dein achso toller selbst erstellter GM-Rogue trotzdem mit einem Schlag tot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ANFÄNGER!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjunGen (6. Mai 2008)

Was sagt uns dieses Video mal wieder? WoW ist total fürn Arsch geworden. Beklopptes Spiel.


----------



## Elenor (6. Mai 2008)

Leto1 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eure Privataccountheldentaten nicht woanders verbreiten? Das ist echt erbärmlich. Übrigens, selbst wenn die Werte so hoch wären, die Spezialfähigkeiten treffen immer!!! Und damit wäre dein achso toller selbst erstellter GM-Rogue trotzdem mit einem Schlag tot
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sag mal hast du schlecht geschlafen? 

Bevor du hier so nen Scheiss schreibst, nachdenken! 

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten (Sorry aber wenn ich sowas lese kommts mir hoch).

GM-Rogue, man tut das weh Leto1...

http://us.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n&n=Gaeowyn


----------



## Lesbenlilly (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss dazu sagen wirklich sagen , Respekt....

Ich spiele selbst einen Rouge auf Nera'Thor und habe auch schon den Kurator oder den Prinzen getankt weil unser Tank angenippelt ist (Random Grps),aber Mother Shahraz und Illidan? :O

Ich würds mir selbst nicht zutrauen ^^

Deswegen einfach an alle die's behaupten Mother Shahraz und Illidan besser tanken zu können,nachmachen 
und dann prahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Nqdj  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Leto1 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eure Privataccountheldentaten nicht woanders verbreiten? Das ist echt erbärmlich. Übrigens, selbst wenn die Werte so hoch wären, die Spezialfähigkeiten treffen immer!!! Und damit wäre dein achso toller selbst erstellter GM-Rogue trotzdem mit einem Schlag tot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made my day... roflol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Armory und STFU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (6. Mai 2008)

coole idee =)


----------



## Amathaon (6. Mai 2008)

nichtsdestotrotz müssen die heiler da unglaublich auf Zack sein...


----------



## Shurycain (6. Mai 2008)

Ich frag mich, warum die dd / healer nicht die ganze zeit aggro gezogen haben. Hast ja keine Aggroerzeugendefähigkeiten


----------



## Mindista (6. Mai 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, warum die dd / healer nicht die ganze zeit aggro gezogen haben. Hast ja keine Aggroerzeugendefähigkeiten



muss er halt genug schaden machen, des erzeugt auch aggro.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Was für ein beschissenes Interface..Da gehts ja mehr um statistiken als um das Spiel,da kannst du auch Pen and Paper-Rollenspiele spielen



*hüstel* 

Da muss ich dir Recht geben...ich find das auch schrecklich...Wäre nix für mich aber über Geschmäcker kann man bekanntlich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was der Schurke da macht is aber der Wahnsinn, wenn ich so ein Vorschlag bei uns bringen würde, würden sie mich ne halbe Stunde im TS auslachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (6. Mai 2008)

76,31% Dodge
14,16% to be missed
12,16% Parry

= 102,63% Avoidance
= Crushing-Immun
Naja und den Schaden den er am anfang gekriegt hat war Magieschaden
Für mich ist er der beste Tank ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (6. Mai 2008)

is hier schon ein spam von b1ubb drin? ich will das jetzt nich durchsuchen


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

b1ubb


... jetzt ja!^^


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (6. Mai 2008)

turalya schrieb:


> is hier schon ein spam von b1ubb drin? ich will das jetzt nich durchsuchen


Soweit ich gelesen hab nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (6. Mai 2008)

Mâgicus schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen hab nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warscheinlich ist ihm seine F5 taste kaputtgegangen und er findet den aktualisieren Button nich^^


----------



## Sorrow89 (6. Mai 2008)

turalya schrieb:


> is hier schon ein spam von b1ubb drin? ich will das jetzt nich durchsuchen




nein aber nen unnötiger beitrag von dir.


b2t , n1 job


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (6. Mai 2008)

turalya schrieb:


> warscheinlich ist ihm seine F5 taste kaputtgegangen und er findet den aktualisieren Button nich^^


Oh noez  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da kommt bestimmt noch was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (6. Mai 2008)

Mâgicus schrieb:


> Oh noez
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie isst b1ubb eigentlich?
ohne Hände mein ich weil er muss ja schreiben^^


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (6. Mai 2008)

turalya schrieb:


> wie isst b1ubb eigentlich?
> ohne Hände mein ich weil er muss ja schreiben^^


Ja hm vielleicht mit den Füßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder Kopf in den Teller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (6. Mai 2008)

Sorrow89 schrieb:


> nein aber nen unnötiger beitrag von dir.
> b2t , n1 job


hmm tut mir eid aber wenn ich deinen Beitrag so lese könnte der auch von meinem kleinen bruder geschrieben sein-.-
kennst du b1ubb?
blöde frage eigentlich^^


----------



## Blacksmurf (6. Mai 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Was ist den ein port pala?? Kann man das essen??^^
> 
> *Scherz beiseite schieb*
> 
> Für Trashmobs (vor allem für größere Gruppen) ok, aber bei Bossen naja...und dann brauchen sie auch noch Mana....



Wenns dir nicht bekannt ist durch "Einklang des Geistes" geht nen Prot pala ab t5 inis garnet mehr oom...und warum sollte nen Prot Pala net tanken können...?

Ist totaler schwachsinn was du laberst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (6. Mai 2008)

Blacksmurf schrieb:


> Ist totaler schwachsinn was du laberst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


made my day^^zumidest in dem Punkt


----------



## Dragonsdeath (6. Mai 2008)

Elenor schrieb:


> Hmm schon krass wenn nen Schurke Mother Shahraz aus dem Black Tempel von 100 auf 0% tankt.
> 
> Here's the stats (raid buffed):
> 
> ...


also der schurke ist echt krass respekt^^



ApoY2k schrieb:


> Is ja klar... wenn ein einziger Schlag trifft, isser nämlich weg^^


ähmm die mutter hat einmal getroffen und er war auf ca 20% runter^^ aber naja ich denke mal bei illi wäre er bei einem schlag weg xDD


----------



## Victo (6. Mai 2008)

Funktioniert eh nur bei Dual-Wield bossen,insofern ist es nur ganz nett anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Geht mit einem Druiden im Übrigen auch.
Edit: Und nein,die Mutter hat ihn sicher nicht getroffen,das wäre bei eine mSchurken noch imemr ein onehit.
Der Schaden dürfte eher von dem "Sündhaften Strahl" von Mutti Shahraz kommen,der an ein paar Spielern 7500 Schattenschaden anrichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## oens (6. Mai 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Zitat:
> "
> GENAU!!! ab jetzt tanke ich die bosse in den raids/inis^^ ( bin mage)
> 
> ...




Schonmal was von Aggroeule gehört wenn kein Feingefühl geskillt wird?

BTT: Nice Vid...der jung (oder auch des madche) weiss was zu tun ist um Aggro zu halten und bei Verlust wiederzukriegen...wobei bei vielen DD´s eher das Problem besteht die Aggro NICHT zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (6. Mai 2008)

Victo schrieb:


> Funktioniert eh nur bei Dual-Wield bossen,insofern ist es nur ganz nett anzuschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich mein er hätte auch bei Single-Wield Bossen das avoidance cap erreicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calmituron (6. Mai 2008)

ich nehme mal an das die das nicht first try geschafft haben, da immer eine chance von 0,1% besteht dass er noch getroffen wird... und von so einem hit, ist der GARANTIERT instant tot


----------



## Villa2 (6. Mai 2008)

Ich gucks mir mal an^^


----------



## Destilatus (6. Mai 2008)

tRyk schrieb:


> plx nurf rogue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PLZ NURF WARLOCKS !!!111einself 

Sorry wegen spam 
könnt weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Genau genommen heißt es ja "nerf"...


----------



## Moriath (6. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Wenn man es zusammenrechnet trifft kein einziger Schlag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falsch^^ du kannst nicht einfach 80% dodge und 20 % parry (z.B.) zusammenzählen^^ Wahrscheinlichkeiten haben aufeinander keinen Einfluss...


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Hat doch eben schon jemand geschrieben...

Avoidance heißt das Zauberwort...^^


----------



## Destilatus (6. Mai 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Genau genommen heißt es ja "nerf"...



Ich bin aber anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (6. Mai 2008)

eure rechnungen der möglichkeit dass er nich getroffen wird sind alle falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mathe 5?^^
die 17 % die angesprochen wurden sind die chance dass der rogue (theoretisch) alles 3 gleichzeitig macht^^
er dodged parriert und verfehlt wird^^

man muss quasi alle möglichkeiten berechnen die es gibts, dass er eine art von möglichkeit ausschöpft oder eine oder halt alle 3^^

die möglichkeit ohne beachtung der reihenfolge ist 73%
mit beachtung der reihenfolge knapp 80%^^

also kann er getroffen werden^^
aber so oft wie mather sharraz den nicht btrifft können die rechnungen auch nich stimmen iwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder er isn drecks lucker ^^


----------



## Suyou (6. Mai 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> raidbuffed (steht dabei)




Welche buffs gibts den da ( kenne mich bei Raids nicht so gut aus : / ) ?


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

SDK -> Agi+
SDM -> Aggro+
SDL -> Heal+
MdW -> Agi+
Flask -> Def+
Food -> Agi+

so die wichtigsten denke ich mal zum tanken für nen rogue


----------



## Suyou (6. Mai 2008)

also im grunde genommen nur SDK und MDW für Agi , und welches Essen gib plus Agi , hab sowas noch nie gesehen , nur mit Ausdauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

http://www.wowhead.com/?item=27664

Noch Fragen?^^


----------



## Defoga (6. Mai 2008)

Calmituron schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an das die das nicht first try geschafft haben, da immer eine chance von 0,1% besteht dass er noch getroffen wird... und von so einem hit, ist der GARANTIERT instant tot



Hab mal aufs Omen geschaut und es waren 2 Krieger direkt hinter ihm. Denke mal, dass die im Def Equip waren und im Notfall eingesprungen wären.

Und zum Pvp: Man kann ihn ja immernoch von hinten hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ansonsten super Idee. Glaube die meisten würden garnicht auf sowas kommen und sich dann noch das Equip so zusammen farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (6. Mai 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Schäm dich! Eichhörnchen sind süß und du killst die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann er ja nicht, verfehlt ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TommyPV (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,



Elenor schrieb:


> Hmm schon krass wenn nen Schurke Mother Shahraz aus dem Black Tempel von 100 auf 0% tankt.



Traurig das EndGame Bosse neuerdings Stoffis sind die man stunnen kann !


mfg Tommy


----------



## Elkiller (6. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Illidan schaft er nicht , da er nicht blocken kann, und die Attake die die HP um 60% reduzirt trifft anscheinend immer wenn nicht gelockt wird.
> 
> Aber das würde ich gerne mal bei Brutallus sehen ^^
> Und weiß einer was das für ein Lied ist das im Video läuft?




1stens hast ja gesehen das er bis 65% illi getankt hat 2tens ab sunwell no way wegen aura -20% dodge unsichtbar natürlich


----------



## Elkiller (6. Mai 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> SDK -> Agi+
> SDM -> Aggro+
> SDL -> Heal+
> MdW -> Agi+
> ...




+totem das enorm viel bringt
wf oder agi


----------



## Elkiller (6. Mai 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, warum die dd / healer nicht die ganze zeit aggro gezogen haben. Hast ja keine Aggroerzeugendefähigkeiten



lol dds erzeugen auch enorm aggro ohne sdr was glaubst wieso sogar manchmal overnuked wird?


----------



## Elkiller (6. Mai 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> Der hat doch nur 929 Agi wie kommt man da auf 1250? : /



-.- raidbuffed?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (6. Mai 2008)

nur ein Glück dass keine Heilung verfehlt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(jaja ich weiß... aber das sollte die dumme antwort auf "Kann man Spells Dodgen/parryen?" Sein^^)


----------



## Shênya (6. Mai 2008)

Wie geil is das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need auch 1250 agi *hehe*


----------



## L-MWarFReak (6. Mai 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Wie geil is das denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gugg ma sein EQ an, dass ist gar nicht so schwer zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (6. Mai 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Gugg ma sein EQ an, dass ist gar nicht so schwer zu bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oO der hat ja noch blaues an Oo muss ich auch ma versuchen ^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (6. Mai 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> oO der hat ja noch blaues an Oo muss ich auch ma versuchen ^^




Genau das meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (6. Mai 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einfach alles auf verteidigung / agi / ausweichwertung setzen und ab gehts.. hmm da das geld eh nur so rumfliegt in bc probier ich das doch glatt mal ^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (6. Mai 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> einfach alles auf verteidung / agi / ausweichwertung setzen und ab gehts.. hmm da das geld eh nur so rumfliegt in bc probier ich das doch glatt mal ^^




Dann musste nur noch eine Raidgruppe haben, die Bock auf viele qipes hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(geht einfacher wenn du allen die Repkosten spendieserst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Shênya (6. Mai 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Dann musste nur noch eine Raidgruppe haben, die Bock auf viele qipes hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD mal ZA tanken oder so.. hat doch was´^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (6. Mai 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> xD mal ZA tanken oder so.. hat doch was´^^



Ja ZA schaffste dann locker wenn er Mutti gepackt hat ^.^

Und viel Erfolg jetzt schon ma^^


----------



## Shênya (6. Mai 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Ja ZA schaffste dann locker wenn er Mutti gepackt hat ^.^
> 
> Und viel Erfolg jetzt schon ma^^



*lach* stimmt. erstmal tanksachen etc finden ^^ Mein eq is nich auf das ausgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ma schaun wies am weekend aussieht xD

so bin mal schlafen ^^ Gute Nacht (ok bin zwar ned müde aber muss morgen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## L-MWarFReak (6. Mai 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> *lach* stimmt. erstmal tanksachen etc finden ^^ Mein eq is nich auf das ausgelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gudää nachti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (6. Mai 2008)

die musik vom video is total scheiße deswegn guck ichs nich weiter XD


----------



## Kavu (6. Mai 2008)

zu den theorethikern heir wegen eigendlich und eigendlich ja nicht...

zu aller erst wie schon 2 mal gepostet wurde, % zahlen addiert man nicht, die werden nach einander abgearbeitet, und 76% dodge... nur jede 4te schlag trifft (in normal fall)

oder anders gesagt... 76% 3/4 von 100% sprich 3/4 von x schlägen wird gedodged.
nehmen wir mal als x 4 hits damit sehr einfach zu rechnen.. also trifft sie bei 4 hits nur 1 mal "in der regel" ABER da sichd as ganze um eine wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung handeld kanne s auch durchaus sein das sie 4 man trifft danach aber 4 mal nicht...oder sie trifft 2 mal und dann 6 mal nicht etc pp...

bei jedem schlag entscheidet der würfel auf neues ob sie trifft oder nicht...und wenn sie nicht trifft wird halt parry gerechnet udn da er da nur läpsche 12% hat... wird sie wohl treffen...
ABER das juckt ihn auch nicht weil er hat 1250 agi... udn agi gibt dem schurken rüssi und somit wird der schaden verringert


dann habe ich einmal gelesen 1% min hit chande udn einmal 0.1% ... erm beides flasch
die güldene zahl in wow ist die 5...man kann max 95% dodge/parry/block chance haben und somit hat der mob min 5% chance zu treffen... btw genau das selbe gillt bei zaubern und wiederständen... ein zauber hat eine 5% chance komplett durchzukommen... wobei bei zaubern noch dazu kommt das ein teil wiederstanden wird oder ganz oder garnet weshalb da noch ein anderer faktor mit spielt^^


----------



## Larmina (7. Mai 2008)

Schurke im BossAE: Och Cloak of Shadows schütz mich ja.. bleib ich mal stehen... Resist... Resist... Resist.... Tot. "Mist sind ja nur 90%..." <---- Originalzitat ausm TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## julfu (7. Mai 2008)

wie da manche mit wahrscheinlichkeiten versuchen rumzurechnen ... /sigh

der boss arbeitet ne hit-table ab in der EIN wurf beachtet wird. also nix mit einer neuen wahrscheinlichkeit beim nächsten Punkt der table. aber halt lvl 73 gegen 70.

lest ma auf wowiki nach


----------



## Cr3s (7. Mai 2008)

Ich kenn das ja, das Schurken inzen wie HdW tanken...
Aber sowas?! Schon übel der heal den er da bekommt :>


----------



## Zwergjaeger (7. Mai 2008)

find ich nich schlecht... 
solange das jetz nich alle können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ouna (7. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Illidan schaft er nicht , da er nicht blocken kann, und die Attake die die HP um 60% reduzirt trifft anscheinend immer wenn nicht gelockt wird.


Wenn er eh nich getroffen wird, ists doch wayne ob er den Debuff hat. Und wenn er getroffen wird -> von der Schippe springen.


----------



## DarkZaphikel (7. Mai 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Und weiß einer was das für ein Lied ist das im Video läuft?



Disturbed - Inside The Fire


----------



## Wurzelburli (7. Mai 2008)

Es gab mal eine gewisse Zeit (wurde aber schnell gefixt), da konnte man den 3.Boss im Seuchenflügel von Naxxramas, Loatheb, mit einem Tank und 4 Schattenpriestern erledigen. Das finde ich viel extremer.

Aber Schurken müsssen ja auch mal nach dem Sinn des Lebens suchen .... werden ihn aber wohl nie finden :-)


----------



## Shênya (7. Mai 2008)

Wurzelburli schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine gewisse Zeit (wurde aber schnell gefixt), da konnte man den 3.Boss im Seuchenflügel von Naxxramas, Loatheb, mit einem Tank und 4 Schattenpriestern erledigen. Das finde ich viel extremer.
> 
> Aber Schurken müsssen ja auch mal nach dem Sinn des Lebens suchen .... werden ihn aber wohl nie finden :-)



Wieso denn?? ^^ Wir haben den Sinn doch gefunden *hrhr* Krieger, Druiden und Paladine sind überbewertet. Schurken an die Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## infadel (7. Mai 2008)

> Wenn man es zusammenrechnet trifft kein einziger Schlag


loool seit wann rechnet man Wahrscheinlichkeiten zusammen?

ps: was bedeutet Threat Per Second


----------



## Victo (7. Mai 2008)

In dem Fall werden die Wahrscheinlichkeiten tatsächlich "addiert",schaut euch doch einfach mal nach dem Hittable bei WoWiki,dem Blizz-Forum oÄ um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kykosott (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand, was für Addons dieser Spieler benutzt?


----------



## Zer0X (7. Mai 2008)

infadel schrieb:


> ps: was bedeutet Threat Per Second



Threat=Aggro =Aggro pro Sekunde


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

sry das ich uraltthread rausgrabe
aber:ich hab mal mit dem charplaner nachmachen versucht und was kommt...arme 53% ausweichen...

http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=67946


----------



## Asilon (13. Juli 2008)

Link

soviel zu all denen die sagten "illidan schafft er nich" usw


----------



## The Future (13. Juli 2008)

Ihr findet ihn alle Klasse ich finds traurig der typ hat kein rl mehr und woher ich das weiss naja hatte mal bei unserer top gilde auf meinem server gefragt t6 schwarzer tempel und hyal mit mindestens 12 stunden spielzeit am tag waren pflicht damit du dich dort bewerben kannst und das nur bei unserer nun denkt mal an seine gilde.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> mindestens 12 stunden spielzeit am tag



Entweder du übertreibst oder die Gilde heißt "Azeroths Top-Arbeitslose".


----------



## Rastas (13. Juli 2008)

omg ... nicht der rogue hat hier die leistung erbracht sondern die heiler im hintergrund ... ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das die meisten bosse die heiler extrem beanspruchen und die dds nur mal eben fix das target switchen und auf die aggro aufpassen müssen? ... z.b. morogrim,wenn die murlocs kommen

nice job aber mein lob geht an die heiler!


----------



## Tr0ll3 (13. Juli 2008)

War er nicht der Tank bei 5 Mann Gruul?
Wo sie heraus gefunden haben das nach 30 Wachstumsphasen Gruul wieder schrumpft!


----------



## The Future (13. Juli 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Entweder du übertreibst oder die Gilde heißt "Azeroths Top-Arbeitslose".


Alao ich wünschte mir ich hätte übertrieben aber ist so und nein die waren alle mindestens 16 was heißt das wohl schule egal WoW wichtiger -.-


----------



## Rastas (13. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ihr findet ihn alle Klasse ich finds traurig der typ hat kein rl mehr und woher ich das weiss naja hatte mal bei unserer top gilde auf meinem server gefragt t6 schwarzer tempel und hyal mit mindestens 12 stunden spielzeit am tag waren pflicht damit du dich dort bewerben kannst und das nur bei unserer nun denkt mal an seine gilde.




klingt eher nach nem neidhammel der sich alles erzählen lässt ... 3stunden unter der woche sind der durschnitt der t6 gilden ... abends statt fernsehschauen z.b. von 20 uhr bis 23uhr mimimi is ja auch so casualunfreundlich ... tzzz


----------



## Mindista (13. Juli 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> War er nicht der Tank bei 5 Mann Grull?


jupp


----------



## The Future (13. Juli 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> klingt eher nach nem neidhammel der sich alles erzählen lässt ... 3stunden unter der woche sind der durschnitt der t6 gilden ... abends statt fernsehschauen z.b. von 20 uhr bis 23uhr mimimi is ja auch so casualunfreundlich ... tzzz


Also neidisch auf sowas aber sicher doch und war ja auch nur auf ihrer internet seite und hatte die im game gefragt warscheinlich gibt es die seite nicht und ich habe das alles nur geträumt das die um 22 uhr mal ebend wie sie es nanten illidan killen wollen war an einem freitag abend achja und meine magieerfüllte netherstofftasche war dann auch erfunden da ich sie kurz bevor sie black tempel gingen bei ihnen mir die tasche machen lies.


----------



## Rastas (13. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Also neidisch auf sowas aber sicher doch und war ja auch nur auf iherer internet seite hatte die im game gefragt warscheinlich gibt es die seite nicht und ich have das alles nur geträumt das die um 22 uhr mal ebend wie sie es nanten illidan killen wollen war an einem freitag abend.



ja keine ahnung was du für freaks gefragt hast aber normal sind 3 oder 4stunden montag-donnerstag/sonntag ... bei sogut wie jeder gilde die bt/mh aufm farmstatus hat PUNKT


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ihr findet ihn alle Klasse ich finds traurig der typ hat kein rl mehr und woher ich das weiss naja hatte mal bei unserer top gilde auf meinem server gefragt t6 schwarzer tempel und hyal mit mindestens 12 stunden spielzeit am tag waren pflicht damit du dich dort bewerben kannst und das nur bei unserer nun denkt mal an seine gilde.





und jetzt
sowas nennt man aufgehen 
wenn er es macht dann will er es so 

jedem das seine 

du findest es traurig 

hört sich fast so an wie ne rentnerin die über die jugend redet 
sie rauchen alle ect.ect

Wenn jemand sein ganzes Leben mit etwas verbringt und das aus ganzem Herzen und voller überzeugung dann ist es ein erfülltes Leben


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sein ganzes Leben mit etwas verbringt und das aus ganzem Herzen und voller überzeugung dann ist es ein erfülltes Leben



Klar, wenn man 2 Millionen auf dem Konto und finanziell ausgesorgt hat. Wenn es sich allerdings um Jugendliche handelt, die wegen WoW nicht mehr zur Schule gehen, nenne ich das nicht "erfüllt", sondern idiotisch und sehr fragwürdig. 12 Stunden am Tag lassen sich einfach nicht mit der Schule oder einer Berufsausbildung vereinbaren. Das einzige, was in deren Leben erfüllt sein wird, ist der Wartebereich auf dem Arbeitsamt, wo die ganzen Elite-Roxx0r dann ihr Arbeitslosengeld beantragen können.


----------



## Blackexo (13. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sry das ich uraltthread rausgrabe
> aber:ich hab mal mit dem charplaner nachmachen versucht und was kommt...arme 53% ausweichen...
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=67946



er hat aber auch noch buffs und so zeug drauf^^
i wie wirds schon gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindi (13. Juli 2008)

bisher nur bei gruul und Shahraz gesehen...

wird schon n grund haben warum nicht auch von anderen bossen ^^...

vllt waren das auch die einzigen trys bei denen es geklappt hat...halte ich persönlich nicht viel von da der schurke bei beiden bossen bzw der raid bei beiden bossen overequipped war...bei neuem content wird man wohl kaum mit nem schurken als tank ran gehen...wie schon gesagt wurde...1hit down...


----------



## Annos (13. Juli 2008)

Wir haben bei uns in der raid auch ausprobiert und first try gelegt


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (13. Juli 2008)

Die Situation kenn ich:

Ein Kumpel von mir is Dudu und geht mit 7 anderen Leuten (alle T6 ohne SW) Gruul. Er tankt Gruul von 100% auf 0% mit 102 % Ausweichchance. xDDDDD Nur die Spells machen noch Dmg xD


----------



## MadSquare (13. Juli 2008)

macht nicht den fehler die wete zu addieren!

seine avoidance chance ist: 
1 * 0.7631 * 0.1216 * 0.1416
= 0.013139483 = 1,3% Chance getroffen zu werden

erklärung:
1 steht für 100% chance getroffen zu werden
er hat eine chance von 76.31 % auszuweichen
DANN hat er eine chance von 12,15% auszuweichen 
DANN nochmal 14,16% auszuweichen

wer in mathe thema prozent//zinsrechnen aufgepast hat, kann das jetzt ohne weiteres nachvollziehen.

gruß, Square.


----------



## Bongman (13. Juli 2008)

also mir wars zu dumm die comments weiter anzuschaun nach der ersten seite also verzeiht mir wenn dieser einwurf zweimal vorkommt!

Der schurke hat von der schippe springen geskillt d.h. wenn er doch mal getroffen wird dann setzt diese fähigkeit ein und rettet ihm das leben!

zweitens auch wenn man hundert prozent chance hat zu pariern und auszuweichen ist immer noch 1% möglich ihn zu treffen da boss-gegner als stufe 73-gegner gehandelt werden muss man jeweils nochmal 1,6% von parieren und ausweichen wegrechnen(blocken kann er ja net ansonsten wärs auch beim blocken bei kriegern so)!

nun muss man die werte zusammenrechnen und nochmal 3,2% abziehn und wenn der schurke immer noch bei 100% ist dann trifft ihn nur 1% aller schläge und da setzt von der schippe sprigen ein da im idealfall nich mehr als 1 schlag in der Minute treffen sollte!
Also wäre ein grün equippter heiler völlig ausreichend bei ihm! wenn er allerdings pech hat und ihn mehr als 1 schlag in der minute trifft kippt er um da von der schippe springen genau diesen cd hat


----------



## Nightwraith (13. Juli 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Was für ein beschissenes Interface..Da gehts ja mehr um statistiken als um das Spiel,da kannst du auch Pen and Paper-Rollenspiele spielen


Is doch gar nich so schlimm, meins is fast voller^^ auf so nem Widescreen is das nicht übertrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vollkornbrot (13. Juli 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> macht nicht den fehler die wete zu addieren!





ääh ja und genau das muss man machen-.-

bevor man postet lieber erstmal nachdenken oder onkel google fragen


----------



## Bralatur (13. Juli 2008)

Elenor schrieb:


> @Apo, du hast mitbekommen das der Schurke HP verloren hat oder?
> Und nein Sie hat Ihn nicht angehustet, des war schon nen Schlag.


Die macht auch Magieschaden, aber manchmal wird der auch getroffen (100%=/=100% XD)



ApoY2k schrieb:


> Also bei Illidan wäre ein einziger Schlag mit Sicherheit tödlich.


 es gibt auch noch ein video, bei dem der selbe schurke illidan tankt. ("Von der Schippe springen")


----------



## wowhunter (13. Juli 2008)

pah wenn nen dudu ony alleine macht kann ein hunter mit seinem pet und dem zukünftigen tank-skill-baum auch tanken und zwar ALLES ^^

(damit eingeschlossen sind highraid endgame bosse wie illidan kil´jaeden und die ganzen anderen fuzzis xP


----------



## MadSquare (13. Juli 2008)

Vollkornbrot schrieb:


> ääh ja und genau das muss man machen-.-
> 
> bevor man postet lieber erstmal nachdenken oder onkel google fragen


Ich seh du bist ein erfahrener Tank - aber die Werte werden nicht addiert. 
Wenn du es dir schon rausnimmst abwertent einfach zu sagen ich soll 'onkel google' benutzen, dann leg ne quelle dazu.
'SufU benutzen' oder 'google benutzen' kann jeder sagen. Wenn du mit der Aussage 'google Fragen' irgentwas sagen willst dann leg ne quelle dazu was genau man mit google finden soll, oder lass es ganz.

gruß, Square.


----------



## KunQ (13. Juli 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> macht nicht den fehler die wete zu addieren!
> 
> seine avoidance chance ist:
> 1 * 0.7631 * 0.1216 * 0.1416
> ...



da ist nur 1 dummer Fehler... er kann nicht ge crusht werden da er 100% Ausweichen hat....

100% sind 100%...
Advoidence, so wie du meinst, das brauchen Tanks 104,xxxxx % um nicht gecrusht zu werden also den 150% schlag nach nem normalen Hit... aber wenn man 100% Ausweichen hat, kann er garnicht treffen also auch net Crushen also reichen 100% Ausweich um Nicht getroffen zu werden


----------



## Crosis (13. Juli 2008)

wenn blizzard das vid sieht könnte das probs geben immerhin mit den neuen gems+verzauberungen+equip in wotlk müsste es doch möglich sein 100% ausweichen zu erreichen und wer brauch dann noch nen raid wenn der boss nicht castet oda 100% hit attacken hat^^


----------



## Wayn (13. Juli 2008)

Ganz einfach, bei lvl 80 brauchst dann viel mehr Ausweichwertung damit drauf kommst, sprich mit dem Equip hat er in Wrath mit lvl 80 dann vielleicht 70-60% Dodge. Die Zahlen wird Blizz wohl erst veröffentlichen wenn Wrath drausen ist. So liefs ja auch beim Start von BC.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (14. Juli 2008)

Wie haben die das mit dem Monsterschlag von Gruul beim 5 Mann Gruul gemacht? (weiß net mehr genau wie der heißt, der Schlag der den 2ten Tank mit ca. 12-15k trifft)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (14. Juli 2008)

Elenor schrieb:


> Hmm schon krass wenn nen Schurke Mother Shahraz aus dem Black Tempel von 100 auf 0% tankt.
> 
> Here's the stats (raid buffed):
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Dolch schurke ? Das Video ist so ungenau daher seh ich das ned gut... Mit dem komischen dings bums in der mitte könnt ich persönlich nicht spielen.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juli 2008)

Elenor schrieb:


> @Apo, du hast mitbekommen das der Schurke HP verloren hat oder?
> Und nein Sie hat Ihn nicht angehustet, des war schon nen Schlag.


Dir ist bewusst warum man Mother Sharaz als nicht-Tank mit Schattenresi gegenübertritt?


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (14. Juli 2008)

sehs mal so pvp mit den buffs

I
M
B
A

mfg handy^^ will auch son dogde haben^^


----------



## Mindista (14. Juli 2008)

Bongman schrieb:


> also mir wars zu dumm die comments weiter anzuschaun nach der ersten seite also verzeiht mir wenn dieser einwurf zweimal vorkommt!
> 
> Der schurke hat von der schippe springen geskillt d.h. wenn er doch mal getroffen wird dann setzt diese fähigkeit ein und rettet ihm das leben!
> 
> ...



die 1% werden durch seine teammates negiert.

1 jäger mit scorpidstich (senkt trefferchance)
1 druide mit insektemschwarm (senkt trefferchance). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sprich der schurke hat seine 102,irgendwas% ausweichen + verringerte trefferchance beim gegner


----------



## Pitysplash (14. Juli 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Schäm dich! Eichhörnchen sind süß und du killst die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein,eben nicht,er trifft sie ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (14. Juli 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Wie haben die das mit dem Monsterschlag von Gruul beim 5 Mann Gruul gemacht? (weiß net mehr genau wie der heißt, der Schlag der den 2ten Tank mit ca. 12-15k trifft)



Wenn kein Melee an Gruul steht bekommt der Tank diesen ebenfalls ab.
Und diesem Schlag kann man ausweichen, parrieren, blocken usw.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juli 2008)

KunQ schrieb:


> da ist nur 1 dummer Fehler... er kann nicht ge crusht werden da er 100% Ausweichen hat....
> 
> 100% sind 100%...
> Advoidence, so wie du meinst, das brauchen Tanks 104,xxxxx % um nicht gecrusht zu werden also den 150% schlag nach nem normalen Hit... aber wenn man 100% Ausweichen hat, kann er garnicht treffen also auch net Crushen also reichen 100% Ausweich um Nicht getroffen zu werden


Halbwissen vom feinsten. Du brauchst 102,4% Avoidance gegen einen Level 73+ Mob, da er durch den höheren Level eine höhere Waffenfertigkeit als der Tank (egal ob Schurke, Krieger oder sontwas) hat und da eben 100% aus Sicht des Bosses nur 97,6% sind.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (16. Juli 2008)

Sry das ich den schon wieder raus hohle aber weiß jemand wie das lied GANZ zum Schluß vom Vid. heißt? Das beim Abspann mit "Cant touch this"!

GIEF PLX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

